# Gaming PC max. 1750€ für 2560x1440p - Auf ein neues :/



## TimNik981 (16. November 2012)

*Gaming PC max. 1750€ für 2560x1440p - Auf ein neues :/*

*Hallo liebe Community,*

wie man dem Titel entnehmen kann, bin ich dabei, mir einen neuen PC zu Konfigurieren.
Er soll nicht mehr als 1750€ kosten.
Ich habe zwei Monitore (n' Acer[24"] und irgend so ein Ding von Fujitsu Siemens[19"]), Maus(Mad Catz R.A.T. 7)und
Tastatur (Cyborg V7)
Hier mal geplante Aktuelle Konfig:

Klick

Der Pc soll stark genug sein, um ein paar Jahre die aktuellen Games zu zocken

Natürlich soll er auch gut aussehen aund auf Lan's einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.
Übertaktung soll möglich sein

Um Antworten, Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge wird gebeten
​


----------



## KaiTorben (16. November 2012)

Netzteil ist sowas von overpowered!
Nimm ein bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 oder so mit ca 450 Watt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Die Kombi RAM + Kühler + RAM Kühler ist ein Schuss in den Ofen.
Beim Board würde locker das Extreme4 oder Gigabyte Z77X D3H reichen, das Netzteil ist auch völlig überzogen und alles über 500W ist sinnfrei. Da wäre das BeQuiet Straight Power E9 480 CM E9 mehr als ausreichend. Beim RAM den Corsair Vengeance Low Profile oder G SKill Ares wobei 8 GB bequem reichen. Einen Blu Ray Brenner kauft man als Retail da ansonsten die Software zum Abspielen noch richtig ins Kontor haut. Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache und der andere Rest würde so passen.


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2012)

Als Netzteil lieber das hier: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) (der PC wird keine 300W brauchen)
Das Asus WS ist maßlos übertrieben, lieber das hier: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
Festplatte lieber diese hier: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHPPV) 

sry Browser hat sich aufgehängt


----------



## TimNik981 (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich tendiere dann mal eher zum Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10
Ist zwar immer noch op, aber passt mir vom Aussehen und anschlüssen ganz gut 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Pro-10-modular-Netzteil-550-Watt::19559.html


----------



## Jeanboy (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

das ist noch okey, auch wenn es überteuert ist


----------



## TimNik981 (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Habe mal alles geupdatet


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Passt auch, allerdings nicht bei Caseking bestellen wegen der hohen Preise.


----------



## facehugger (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Bei dem Budget auf jeden Fall eine 7970, entweder die schon verlinkte oder diese:


3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
sind 3 nette Games dabei suchen würde ich die Teile über geizhals.de und bestellen bei Mindfactory, Hardwareversand, Home of Hardware oder Mix...

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Das Board ist trotzdem noch übertrieben. Was versprichst du dir von 16GB RAM? Bei den LED Strings kann man auch die Lamptron nehmen.
Man ist da Forum lahm da kann ich auch gleich mit einem Edding auf dem Server rummalen


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Ich hab die PowerColor genommen, da der PC ja schwarz/rot werden soll, da passt die perfekt rein 

Würde allerdings wie gesagt immer noch das Mainboard austauschen.


----------



## soth (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Hat schon jemand angemerkt, dass das Mainboard absolut unnötig ist und ihm das Board nichts bringt, außer einen niedrigeren Kontostand


----------



## facehugger (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Ich versuchs auch noch einmal: lieber TE, dein ausgesuchtes Mobo ist unnötig diese langen vollkommen:


ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und 8GB reichen für`s daddeln dicke PS: warum geht hier alles nur noch im Schneckentempo...

Gruß


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*



> Der Rechner soll möglichst in den Farben Rot& Schwarz gehalten werden.


Deshalb immer noch mein Vorschlag: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)


----------



## facehugger (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Oder halt das Extreme3/Pro4...

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. November 2012)

Ich würde es wie Legacyy machen 


Ein 120 Euro Board reicht dicke aus


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

LOhnt es sich, da zuzuschlagen?: 32GB G.Skill RipJawsZ DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Quad Kit
Habe ich beim stöbern gefunden. ISt zwar unnötig, aber für den Preis???


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Was ist denn am Preis besonders?
8GB kriegst du heute für 30€.
30x4 sind 120€. Ergo sind die Ripjaws noch zu teuer.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Also 32GB RAM sind echt unnötig, aber wenn du dein Geld rausschmeißen willst, gerne doch.


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

werd ich wahracheinlich sowiso nicht machen. Ich habe bloss 16GB direkt neben den 32GB für's gleiche Geld gesehn, und da kamen mir die 32 Gb total günstig vor.
ICh bleibe bei den 16Gb, die für meine Zwecke locker genügen


----------



## facehugger (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Für deine Zwecke genügen auch 8GB, aber wenigstens haben wir dich von den 32GB runterbekommen Kannst ja noch einmal deine endgültige Konfig hier posten. Für`s Feintuning...

Gruß


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Sollte ich evtl. einen anderen CPU Kühler nehmen, z.B. den Thermalright Hr-02 Macho?? es soll ja ein Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan drauf. Ich möchte evtl. doch übertakten, also sind gute Temps notwendig.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Der Macho ist gut mit dem Serienlfüfter.
Ich würde eher den Macho tauschen und den lüfter behalten.


----------



## facehugger (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Kannst auch diese CPU-Kühler nehmen:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax ETS-T40 | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Ich würde ja gerne einen Kühler ohne Referenzlüfter nehmen, und den Noiseblocker draufzimmern. Der Thermalright ist mir nur eingefallen, weil er in der neuesten PCGH im Silent PC zusammen mit dem Noiseblocker verwendet wird. Der von Polimatech gefällt mir halt auch gut. Soll halt alles sehr leise sein 

lg, Tim

P.S: Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die Tipps, ohne euch würde ich mir bestimmt nur "Unsinn" kaufen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Gedrosselt ist jeder Luffi leise  


Man kann natürlich auch einen mit schlechtem Lager erwischen


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*



ich888 schrieb:


> Gedrosselt ist jeder Luffi leise


 
Nicht ganz. Wenn der Lüfter ein schlechtes Lager hat kannst du Pech haben dass du zwar kein Rauschen der Luft mehr hörst aber dafür das Schleifen des Gleitlagers.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Klar. 

Wird gleich ausgebessert 

Edith hat's ausgebessert


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Ich glaube ich bleib mei meiner Konfi, was den CPU Kühler betrifft also Polimatech + Noiseblocker.
Habt ihr noch Tipps, wegen der Grafikkarte?? Meine Favoriten sind   PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 Vortex II, die Asus Radeon HD 7970 Matrixund die Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II
(soll möglichst leise  sein)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/kurztest-4-x-amd-radeon-hd-7970/7/

Sind leider nur vier dabei


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Das sollte das System sein, deutlich unter der Preisgrenze. Dazu kommt dann noch der Kleinkram, wie z.B. Die Leds, etc.
Ist das so in Ordnung? Bestellt wird eh frühestens Weihnachten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Das Board ist so unnötig 

Der RAM ist auch sehr teuer


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit dem 3. Post sagen wir, dass du ein anderes Board nehmen sollst 

Festplatte IMMER NOCH diese hier: 2000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

RAM ist VIEL zu teuer: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 / 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600

Und wofür brauchst du den Megahalems?


----------



## soth (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Hat den noch keiner angemerkt, dass das Board übertrieben ist
(ich weiß das ich mich wiederhole)


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*



soth schrieb:


> Hat den noch keiner angemerkt, dass das Board übertrieben ist
> (ich weiß das ich mich wiederhole)


Schon lange 


Legacyy schrieb:


> Das Asus WS ist maßlos übertrieben, lieber das  hier: ASRock  Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)


(der PC sollte ja schwarz/rot werden^^)


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Besser? Warenkorb


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

 ich gebs auf.. kauf dir doch den scheiß....


----------



## soth (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Wenn schon ein unnötiges Board, dann gleich das hier: 
Asus Maximus V Extreme Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Das ist wenigstens schwarz-rot....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Das hier auch:


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Sry, hab vergessen das MB mit zu aktualisieren. So. ICh hätte schon gerne mind. 2xPCI-E 3.0, damit man evtl. später ne 2. Graka reinbasteln kann.


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*



ich888 schrieb:


> Das hier auch:
> ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX


 Sag ich doch schon seit *Anfang an

*RAM noch wechseln. SLI macht man entweder sofort oder gat net. Außerdem kannst du das mit den 550W vergessen.


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

was ist eig. so schlimm an dem Board (asRock ws) ??? Ich finde das eig. gut


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Das Z77 Fatal1ty Performance reicht auch 

@Legacyy: Ich weiß


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> was ist eig. so schlimm an dem Board (asRock ws) ??? Ich finde das eig. gut


 Mainboard immer noch falsch... 
Was für funktionen brauchst du von dem WS????


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

. Ist DAS jetzt in Ordnung?

Danke für eure Geduld, ich bin Blitzchecker mit Zeitzünder.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Hast du noch Win7 ?

Dann kannst du nämlich für 30 Euro auf Win8 upgraden


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Ne, ich hier nur noch n' altes Xp


----------



## Softy (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Das Upgrade funktioniert auch mit Windows XP  

http://windows.microsoft.com/de-DE/windows/buy


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Hab doch kein Xp mehr, also Neukauf
Kann ich aus der ausbleibenden schlechten Kritik schließen, dass das System an sich jetzt ok is??


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Ich würde noch RAM ohne Heatspreader nehmen


----------



## TimNik981 (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Der sieht aber so gut aus .


----------



## Softy (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Habe ich schwarz-rot gelesen?  --> BitFenix Colossus Window Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Dazu noch ein fetter Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm, für Sockel 775, 1155, 1156, 1366,

Und schon sind Dir die neidischen Blicke auf LAN's sicher


----------



## TimNik981 (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Als CPU habe ich mir jetzt den Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems rausgesucht. Ist der empfehlenswert? Soll zum Übertakten reichen. Es kommt wie schon vorher erwähnt ein ELoop von Noiseblocker rauf.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ack-Series-Megahalems-CPU-Kuehler::16891.html


----------



## TimNik981 (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

was bedeutet mMn???


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. November 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach 


Ein Thermalright Macho oder EKL Brocken reicht auch für 4,5 GHz und ist dazu deutlich günstiger.
Du kannst dir auch mal den EKL K2 anschauen, vllt. gefällt er dir 


Edit: Mist, hat Softy schon erwähnt


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> was bedeutet mMn???


 
Das bedeutet dass ich888 der Meinung ist dass du dir den Kühlen an die Backe heften kannst.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. November 2012)

So habe ich es nicht gemeint


----------



## TimNik981 (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

den ELK Alpenföhn K2 finde ich gut. Kann man den auch mit einem Lüfter beteiben, ohne einen starken Temperaturanstieg befürchten zu müssen??
 EDIT: Den würde ich dann in die Mitte tuen


----------



## Softy (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Beim Megahalems sind keine Lüfter dabei. Diese wären empfehlenswert (und schwarz-rot^^): EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost red clover (84000000092) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



TimNik981 schrieb:


> den ELK Alpenföhn K2 finde ich gut. Kann man den auch mit einem Lüfter beteiben, ohne einen starken Temperaturanstieg befürchten zu müssen??
> EDIT: Den würde ich dann in die Mitte tuen


 
Ja, das funktioniert schon. Aber ich suche noch nach dem Sinn


----------



## TimNik981 (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Ich würde halt genre nen Eloop nehmen


----------



## TimNik981 (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

OOOOder einen Phobya Nano-G 12. 
Ist der empfehlenswert( leise) ?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...lent-Waterproof-1500rpm---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

1500rpm und Silent passen nicht wirklich zusammen.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. November 2012)

Brauchst du überhaupt nicht, sind WaKü Lüfter mit hohem Druck für Radiatoren.

Kannst auch Be quiet Silent Wings 2 nehmen, sind SEHR leise und eben schwarz.


----------



## TimNik981 (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

This one!? Den finde ich ja am besten. aber Passt der auf den Kühler?? Der Mittellüfter sieht irgendwie anders aus, brauch man da ne spezielle Form???


----------



## Softy (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Nimm einfach den Serienlüfter. Das ist ein 140er WingBoost, ein sehr guter Lüfter


----------



## TimNik981 (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Nochmal der aktuellste Stand der Dinge


----------



## Softy (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Wenn Du auf Silent stehst, würde ich ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen, z.B. der Fractal Design R4.


----------



## TimNik981 (20. November 2012)

Im Grunde finde ich das ja nicht schlecht, aber mich stört , dass die klappe nach links auf geht!
Kennt jemand ein Silent-Case, dass entweder keine, oder eine sich-nach-rechts-öffnende Tür hat??


----------



## Jeanboy (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Wie wärs einfach mit sehr leisen Gehäuselüftern?


----------



## TimNik981 (20. November 2012)

Aber wenn mir die Graka noch einfach zu Laut ist, was bringt mir das ein Leiser Lüfter oO


----------



## Softy (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Eine leisere Grafikkarte als die Asus DC-II wirst Du kaum finden. Da müsstest Du schon selbst einen Kühler hinbasteln : Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TimNik981 (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

währ auch ne Möglichkeit, wird aber erst als letztes in Betracht gezogen, da ich mich wegen Garantieverlust etc. da nicht so rantraue.
Um auf meine Casefrage zurückzukommen kennt wirklich niemand ein entsprechendes Case (silent, ohne oder mit nach-rechts-öffnender tür)


----------



## TimNik981 (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Find ich nicht schlecht, aber ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich gerne ein Fenster hätte


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. November 2012)

Corsair 650D Window ?


Die Lüfter sind ka


----------



## TimNik981 (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Habs mir nochmal überlegt: Das Case muss nicht gedämmt / Silent sein, sollte aber elegant und schlicht sein, und möglichst ein seitenfenster besitzen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Wie wäre es hiermit Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## TimNik981 (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

das trifft nicht so meinen Gesachmack, zumal ich die Farben des PC's in rot/schwarz halten will 
Aber trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Dann schau Dir einmal dieses an BitFenix Shinobi Germany Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*



ich888 schrieb:


> Corsair 650D Window ?
> 
> 
> Die Lüfter sind ka


 
Die Lüfter vom Corsair sind schrott. Wie immer eigentlich.


----------



## TimNik981 (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Habe mich jetzt auf das Corsair 550D festgelegt.  Ist das in Ordnung?
Wegen der Lüfter: Kann man ja tauschen, ic hhabe ja jetzt mehr Geld für Detais


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Das Case kannst du nehmen. Lüfter einfach austauschen. Es gibt eine große Auswahl guter Lüfter.


----------



## Westcoast (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

das Corsair Obsidian 550D kannst du nehmen. kann passieren das die lüfter nicht in ordnung sind, bei antec gehäuse kommt es oft vor dass die lüfter schnell kaputt gehen können.


----------



## TimNik981 (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Nochmal der (vorerst) finale Stand der Dinge. Bestellung so um Weihanchten


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Geht so in Ordnung.


----------



## Westcoast (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

meinen segen hast du auch.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. November 2012)

Ja, kannst du so kaufen !

Ich will dann später Bilder


----------



## TimNik981 (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

klar, die kriegst du


----------



## TimNik981 (22. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Ich werde mir noch 2 davon gönnen, USB 2.0 ist noch einfach zu wichtig, und 2 Ports reichen mir nicht. Ich braue ja schon allein 5 für:
-Maus
-Tastatur
-Headset
-Wlan Stick
-DVB-T Stick

dazu kommen diverse USB-Sticks, etc.
Es ist zwar mühsam immer nach hinten zu kriechen,um an die Ports zu kommen, aber es gibt ja Verlängerungen, wovon bei mir noch ne Menge rumfliegen


----------



## Jeanboy (22. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Wie wärs denn mit sowas? Wentronic USB 2.0 HUB 3 Port: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## TimNik981 (22. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

Jetzt doch noch ne Änderung: 
Die HDD ist jetzt nur noch 1TB (reich völlig)
Die SSD ist jetzt 256GB (damit man ein bisschen mehr draufpacken kann, z.B Spiele mit aufwendigen Texturen, die sehr lange Laden)

lg, Tim


----------



## TimNik981 (27. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

UUUUUUNND: Noch eine Änderung: Habe jetzt doch eher das Fractal Design R4 im Visir (das reimt sich ja  ), also ist das jetzt die
aktuelle Konfi: Klick + Fractal Design R4
Ich lasse die indirekte Beleuchtung hinterm Mainboard weg, aber ich möchte dann in Deckel und/oder im Boden LED-Strips haben. Welche währen da zu empfehlen? (evtl. praktische Erfahrungen?)
Was findet ihr besser: Rot oder Weiss (als Farbe der Led's)

lg, Tim

P.S: Ich bedanke mich nochmal, dass ihr euch so viel Mühe macht, um mir zu Helfen.


----------



## TimNik981 (27. November 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*

ihr seid doch sonst immer so schnell 
Keiner ne Meinung dazu?


----------



## Softy (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

RAM würde ich 2x8GB kaufen.

Ich würde LED-Lüfter kaufen: Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL), Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R), Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA1

P.S. Pushen ist hier nicht gern gesehen


----------



## TimNik981 (27. November 2012)

1. Ok
2. Werd ich mir mal durchlesen
3. t'schludigung 

Lg, Tim


----------



## TimNik981 (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

AAaalsoo: Klick mich + Fratcal Design R4
=> 1504€

lg, Tim


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. November 2012)

Warum so viele Lüfter ?

Ansonsten sieht's gut aus.


----------



## TimNik981 (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

der be quiet für den Cpukühler und die 3 Enermax für's Gehäuse (2x140mm in der Front, 1x120mm in Heck)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. November 2012)

Im R4 sind aber schon gute und leise Luffis eingebaut oder willst du die wegen den LEDs wechseln ?


----------



## TimNik981 (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

ja


----------



## Adi1 (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Willst Du an den Cpu-Kühler noch einen dritten Lüfter anbauen ?
Das bringt doch so gut wie gar nix.


----------



## TimNik981 (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

die beiden referenz- Cpuluffis werden ins Exil geschickt


----------



## TimNik981 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich hab's mir nochmal überlegt, also ein paar Änderungen:
Statt dem K2 nehm ich Thermalright HR-02 Macho (ua. aus Kostengründen  )
Statt des 120 LED-Luffis habe ich mich für einen ohne LED entschieden, den Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro
Ich möchte eine dezente weisse Beleuchtung, hat jemand ne Idee für die Umsetzung??? Meine Idee: Led-Strip oben im Case

lg, Tim


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ja, wenn Du auf LED-Lüfter verzichten willst, würde ich weiße Flexlights einbauen: flexlight weiß in Beleuchtung Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TimNik981 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

So: Mit led-Strips: Klick me


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Hast Du noch eine alte XP- oder Vista-Lizenz? Dann könntest Du für 30€ auf Windows 8 upgraden.


----------



## TimNik981 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

nope- nix nadei
Nichts da


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Schade 

Dann kannst Du mal zu einem Schrottplatz oder so fahren und ein Gehäuse mitnehmen, auf dem ein alter XP-Lizenzaufkleber drauf ist


----------



## TimNik981 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

 Mal sehen


----------



## TimNik981 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Zocker-PC für 1700€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Moinmoin, ich bin's mal wieder.

Ich hae in letzter Zeit mal wieder viel Zeit zum Überlegen gehabt, und bin mir wieder unschlüssig, was einige Komponenten betrifft:

1.Ich überlege, ob ich mir doch die PCS+ Hd 7970 Vortex anschaffe.
Pro:
-am schnellsten (1100mhz)
-nur dualslot
(-schick)

Contra:
nicht so leise wie die asus

Wenn mir die Karte zu laut ist, kann auch n'neuer Kühler draufgeschraubt werden.

2. Cpu Kühler: Ich finde inzwischen dem Kühler von Polimatech wieder interessant, wegen der Farbe
                    und der schlanken Bauweise.
                    Frage(n):
                    -Ist der Kühler zu empfehlen, und mit welchen Luffis?
                    -Eignet er sich für OC?

Im Übrigen kaufe ich jetzt doch Win7, habe zu viel Schlechtes von Win8 gehört.
Außerdem hat mich mein persöhnlicher "Test" bei MM auch nicht so überzeugt.

so sieht's (noch) aktuell aus: Klick me
dazu das R4 und Der Cpukühler+ Luffis

Das war's ertmal.

MfG, Tim

EDIT: wie laut währe das System denn so?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich würde gleich die Asus kaufen, die Unterseite der Grafikkarte siehst du ja sowieso nicht ..
Von der Seite sieht sie nämlich ziemlich normal aus. 
Der Megahalems ist defintiv für OC geeignet, Luffis kann ich aber keine empfehlen.
WIndows 7 gibt es für 40 Euro bei AMazon, da würde ich geizen


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

€Dit: Sorry, hab irgendwie nur 1600€ und schwarz-rot gelesen:

Zufälliger Weise bin ich auch auf dem "schwarz-rot" Trip und würde mir dieses System kaufen:
(ist zwar total überteuert und unnötig für die meisten Gamer, sowie auch für die meisten OCer; für Rendern, Spitzen-FPS Rates, Camtasia/Fraps und LN2 Kühlung ist es zwar auch übertrieben, aber man will sich ja etwas gönnen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für dich würde ich das ganze mit 3570k, Asus 7970 DirectCU II, Asrock Z77 MB und Straight Power E9 480W nehmen...
Und anstatt der H100i ein Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Specialedition...


----------



## TimNik981 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Aber die PCS+ ist doch schneller. Und da ich nicht vorhabe die Graka zu übertakten (ich trau mich da nicht ran), ist die doch besser geeignet. Als "Ersatzkühler" kommt einer von Arctic in Frage


----------



## TimNik981 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich werde hier bei Gelegenheit nochmal mein aktuelles System posten.
Soviel sei gesagt: Intel i3 540 @3.09Ghz (um 0.03 Ghz übertaktet ), ATI Radeon HD4890 (auch "Der Föhn" genannt ) , 4GB Ram
Ja, ich leide sehr!!

MfG, Tim


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Mir gefällt deine Zusammenstellung auf der letzten Seite gut 
Ich würde 2 BQ! Silent Wings 2 und eine Samsung SSD 840 128GB ergänzen...

Als Kühler sind diese drei auch sehr gut: http://geizhals.de/?cmp=845340&cmp=738735&cmp=794739


----------



## TimNik981 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Jetzt weiss ich, wiso das so billig aussah. Die SSD war nicht mit drinnen, weil die bei MF nicht mehr Angenoten wird. Ich dachte an ne Samsung 830 256GB.
Ich glaube auf den Polimatech megahalems passen nur 120mm Luffis.
Noch Ein(e) Kommentar/Meinung/Idee bezüglich der graka? ich bin ja für die PCS+, lasse mich aber leicht überzeugen (meistens).

Lg, Tim

Tante EDIT: Die drei sind auf Platz 2 in meiner persöhnlichen CPUKühlerrangliste


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich würde den EKL Alpenföhn K2 nehmen. Sehr gutes Teil


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

MF hat nur noch die 840er Basic/Pro. Diese sind bei Geizhals 20€ günstiger als die 830er, damit die neuen 840er verkauft werden.


----------



## TimNik981 (18. Dezember 2012)

Was ist denn jetzt wegen der Graka?
Ich bin wie gesagt für die von Pcs+

Ich kaufe eher die 830er, weil die 840 Basic eine so schwache Schreibleistung hat (260Mbit/s), während die 830er mit einer
Schreibleistung von 400Mbit/s auftrumpft!


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich würde diese nehmen: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, kannst Du aber auch die PCS+ nehmen.


----------



## TimNik981 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ist die Pcs+ mit dem Arctickühler leiser als die Asuskarte? Oder gibt's noch andere Kühler für die HD7970?

MfG, Tim


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Anderer Kühler? --> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 7970 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TimNik981 (18. Dezember 2012)

Aber was ist leiser? Die Karte von Asus, oder die PCS+ Karte+den extrakühler, den Softy vorgeschlagen hat?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich kenne keinen direkten Vergleich, aber der Accelero Xtreme ist sicher die leiseste Lösung. Aber eben teuer und Du musst selbst basteln (ggf. Garantieverlust). Gefolgt von der Asus DC-II und der Sapphire Dual-X.


----------



## TimNik981 (18. Dezember 2012)

Was ist denn eher zu empfehlen? Neuer Kühler auf die PCS+ oder die Asus
Übertakten? Basteln kann ich, aber Oc ist mir völlig fremd. Eignet sich die Asus überhaubt für OC( potential des Kühlers, etc.)? Ich habe bei Geizhals auch eine auf 1000Mhz getaktete Direct Cu II hd7970 gesehen! Ist die 
Empfehlenswert?

MfG, Tim


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Die von Werk OC'ten Karten sind nicht empfehlenswert, weil meist eine zu hohe Spannung anliegt...

Mach das lieber selber


----------



## TimNik981 (18. Dezember 2012)

Dann würde ich ne normale Asus kaufen und oc'en. Wieviel Mhz sind da so drin, ohne dass die Karte Laut/ Heiss wird?

MfG, Tim


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Keine Ahnung. Das weiß niemand. Da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Bis 1000MHz wird es höchstwahrscheinlich kein Problem werden, darüber => testen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Dezember 2012)

Jede GPU benötigt unterschiedlich viel Spannung. Desto höher die Spannung, desto lauter die Karte. Ich sage jetzt mal 1100 MHz, aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Normal müsstest du aber auch ohne OC deine eigenen FPS Rekorde um ein Vielfaches schlagen ;-€


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

1000 MHz sollten ohne Spannungserhöhung drin sein, 1100 - 1300 MHz mit Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Aber bitte genauso vorsichtig, wie bei einer CPU OC'en!


----------



## TimNik981 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich habe noch nie übertaktet, deswegen werde ich sowieso vorsichtig sein!
Hier die finale Konfig:
MF Warenkorb
+Samsung 830 256GB (finde ich gerade nicht unter 170€ bei namenhaften Anbietern  )
+Fractal Design Define R4
+Polimatech Megahalems black

Ist das so ok, oder gibt'S noch was zu ergänzen / zu verändern?

mfG, Tim


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Sieht gut aus! 

Nur 16GB brauchst du nicht und bei 20€ Preisunterschied ist die 840 P/L trotzdem besser (und den Unterschied 830-840 merkt man nicht...)


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Leichter LED-Overkill  Aber sonst OK


----------



## TimNik981 (19. Dezember 2012)

Und wie laut währe das System so, ohne OC?


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Naja, auch 7 leise Lüfter sind irgendwann nicht mehr leise, wenn sie mit 12 Volt laufen. Daher würde ich eine Lüftersteuerung dazu kaufen, dann kannst Du die Lautstärke selbst bestimmen.

Die restlichen Komponenten sind aber schön leise


----------



## TimNik981 (19. Dezember 2012)

Es ist eine Steuerung im Case Integriert


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ja aber iirc hat die integrierte Lüftersteuerung nur 3 Kanäle, und ich weiß nicht, wieviel Watt die pro Kanal verkraftet


----------



## KastenBier (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Diese hier ist ne tolle Lüftersteuerung: *Scythe Kaze Master II*. 

Nenne ich selbst mein Eigen und kann bisher nichts schlechtes berichten. 4 Wärmesensoren, stufenlos regelbar, Display und versenkbare Regler. Gute Verarbeitung und sehr viel Ersatzmaterial im Lieferumfang. Leider im Moment bei nur wenigen Händlern lieferbar. Dennoch aber empfehlenswert!

Verträgt mit einem Y-Stück auch mehr als einen Lüfter pro Kanal, problemlos realisierbar. Lüfter laufen auch bei Regelung über einen Regler noch mit voller Drehleistung.


----------



## TimNik981 (19. Dezember 2012)

Die sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber was haltet ihr von der Bitfenix Recon? Mein erster eindruck ist mehr als positiv!


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Find sie sehr gut


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Die kannst Du auch nehmen


----------



## TimNik981 (20. Dezember 2012)

Kennt evtl. Jemand ein Case dessen Mainbordtray um 180 Grad gedreht ist? Ich möchte den PC eventuell zu meiner Linken aufstellen, will aber nicht auf ein Fenster verzichten, um mein Baby zu begutachten 
MfG, Tim


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Stell es doch auf den Kopf 

Es gibt ein paar Gehäuse, bei denen es um 90° gedreht ist: PC-Gehäuse mit Besonderheiten: Sichtfenster


----------



## Ratracer008 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Kenn ich nicht... Meinst du sozusagen ein Linkshänder-Case


----------



## TimNik981 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich meine sowas in der Art wie das Azza Genisis 9000. Nur dass Netzteil vornd Stört mich


----------



## Ratracer008 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Bei dem kannst du das PSU vorne oder hinten installieren...

Sieher Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TimNik981 (20. Dezember 2012)

Gibt's sowas in der Art auch ne Nummer kleiner? Und ein bisschen schlichter?


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Inter-Tech Eterno A6 Confident-RTX mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TimNik981 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub ich bleib doch beim R4  ist n' super Case


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## Ratracer008 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Es wirkt in Echt total edel und ist super aufgebaut!


----------



## TimNik981 (20. Dezember 2012)

Gibt's Schalter, um Die ledstrips einzelnd zu steuern? Cool währe, wenn man die in die Front packen kann ( in nen 5,25" schacht)


----------



## TimNik981 (20. Dezember 2012)

Aus den ausbleibenden Antworten schließe ich, dass es sowas nicht gibt.


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Mit etwas Grunzkenntnissen (Stromkreis und so ) kannst Du da schon was basteln: Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Schalter & Taster


----------



## TimNik981 (23. Dezember 2012)

Welche Ledstrips braucht man, um den Ntxt hue komplett nutzen zu Können? Mit Farbwechsel, etc?


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Ntxt hue



Was soll denn das sein?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Das weiß ich. 
Der NZXT Hue ist ein RGB LED Controller, worüber man die Beleuchtung steuern kann.
Hab ich mal zufällig entdeckt


----------



## target2804 (23. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit etwas Grunzkenntnissen


Oink oink?


----------



## TimNik981 (23. Dezember 2012)

Oder kann man nen Ledstrip einfach per Adapter an ne Lüftrsteuerung anschließen?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Das geht nicht bei allen...


----------



## TimNik981 (23. Dezember 2012)

Bei welchen den z.B?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich weiß nur das es bei manchen Probleme gab, bei welchen weiß ich nicht genau


----------



## DrOwnz (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

gut funktionieren tut z.b. der T-balancer, wenn man es erstmal schafft ihn einzurichten, bis dahin isses n weiter weg ^^


----------



## TimNik981 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich Glaube, ich lass es erstmal ganz mit den vielen Led's! Ich werd mir dann bei Bedarf einfach was nachbestellen!
Ich Ich bin (mal wieder) Unschlüssig, was das case betrifft. Diesmal im Rennen:
Fractal Desing Define XL
Fractal Desing Define R4
Fractal Desing Define R4 PCGH Edition + Windowkit
Bitfenix Shinobi XL
EDIT:  Bitfenix Shinobi

Am liebsten hätte ja alle, aber ich muss mich für eines der fünf entscheiden.

Was spricht für/gegen die Cases? 

MfG, Tim

P.S: Fröhliche Weichnachten, und ein *DICKES* Danke an alle, die mir helfen/ geholfen haben, einen Traum zu verwirklichen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Dezember 2012)

Grundsätzlich fällt schon mal die Hälfte raus wenn du dich für oder gegen einen BigTower entscheidest. Das R4 bietet für einen Midi Tower sehr sehr viel Platz, das Shinobi ist halt eher eine Budget Variante und ich würde für deine teure Hardware kein 50 Euro Case verwenden, aber das ist meine Meinung. Es muss ja dir gefallen


----------



## To4sty (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd das Define R4 nehmen. Ich habs jetzt ca 1 Woche und es ist toll.
Die PCGH Edition ist meines Wissens nach zur Zeit nicht verfügbar.Kein Plan wann die nächste Lieferung kommt.
Wenn du aber warten könntest, musst du danach entscheiden ob du es mehr Silent( Pcgh) oder bessere Kühlung (Standard) haben willst.


----------



## TimNik981 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Das mit dem 50€ case sagst geade du. Ich denke mal deine Hardware war auch nicht gerade billig 
Shinobi fälllt trotzdem Weg.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß. Mein Case war ein Fehlkauf  Ich werde mir auch kein Case unter 50 Euro mehr kaufen. Ich würde nach Austattung und nach Optik entscheiden.


----------



## TimNik981 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€- Eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich glaub es wird die PCGH Editon+ Windowkit.
Jetzt will ich noch vom einem Inneren Dialog zwischen mir und meinem Ego erzählen:

Ego: Hey, Hey du!
Ich: Wer? Ich?
Ego: Hey! Ja, du!
Ich: Was willst du denn?
Ego Du hast doch 150€ zu Weihnachen bekommen!?
Ich: Ja...!? Und?
Ego: KAUF DIR EINEN INTEL CORE I7 3770K!!!
Ich: Na gut, du hast gewonnen.

Also: Es wird ein i7, damit mein Ego zufrieden ist. Aus den restlichen 50€ wird dann ein CoD Black Ops II


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Doch ein i7!*

Ist zwar sinnlos wegen lediglich 2% mehrleistung, aber 
Aber ist ja nicht mein Geld


----------



## KaiTorben (25. Dezember 2012)

Seh ich auch so, aber du könntest das geld auch einfach mir geben
Ivh schick dir ne PN mit mwiner Kontonummer


----------



## Legacyy (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Doch ein i7!*

Der 1% beim zocken und dafür fast 100€ mehr...


----------



## TimNik981 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - jetzt doch n' i5*

Komisch ich habe mal was von 10-15 Prozent mehr leistung gehört...
dann wohl doch i5!
Worein könnte man das Geld investieren? Oder einfach für die nächste Kiste sparen?


----------



## Legacyy (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - jetzt doch n' i5*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Komisch ich habe mal was von 10-15 Prozent mehr leistung gehört...


 Wer erzählt denn so was  
Ich würds einfach anderweitig ausgeben... freundin, feiern, oder sonst was^^


----------



## Ratracer008 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Doch ein i5!*

Mit der PCGH Edition des R4's hättest du ein echt  Gehäuse!

Spare dir lieber die 150€ oder gebe sie anderweitig aus. Du könntest auch sleeven; dabei hilft dir unser Guide und MDPC-X | No compromise!


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Doch ein i5!*

Ich würde das normale Fractal R4 nehmen, ich wüsste nicht, was den Aufpreis zur PCGH-Edition rechtfertigt 

--> Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TimNik981 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde die Pcgh Version aber schicker! (keine Lufteinlässe auf'm deckel, etc.) 

Was haltet ihr von der OCZ Vertex 4 in der 256 GB ausführung? Ich habe nur gutes gelesen, und es ist eine gute Alternative für die teurere samsung 830, oder?


----------



## minicoopers (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Doch ein i5!*

Die Samsung 830 ist günstiger 

Samsung 830: Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
OCZ Vertex 4: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX4-25SAT3-256G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Doch ein i5!*

Zwischen der OCZ und der Samsung SSD 830 wirst Du (außer in SSD Benchmarks) keinen Unterschied merken. 

Und in letzter Zeit waren die Ausfallraten von OCZ-SSD's unterirdisch : Components returns rates (6) (page 7: SSDs) - BeHardware


----------



## noLo84 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC so in Ordnung?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget auf jeden Fall eine 7970, entweder die schon verlinkte oder diese:
> 
> 
> 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> ...


 
Zu der Grafikkarte tendiere ich auch. Ich sehe aber nirgends die zusätzlichen Spiele wenn ich über Geizhals auf mindfactory gehe. Bei HWV kostet sie dann auch noch mal ca. 20€ mehr. Wo siehst du das?


----------



## noLo84 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Doch ein i5!*

Hat da einer einen link bzw. Eine Beschreibung. Zur Not bin ich halt blind


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Dezember 2012)

Nein, bei HWV steht da auch nichts. Die Information dass Hardwareversand teilnimmt haben wir auch nur von der AMD Seite 

http://sites.amd.com/de/promo/Documents/never-settle-multi-bundle-offer-landing_de.html


----------



## noLo84 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Doch ein i5!*



ich888 schrieb:


> Nein, bei HWV steht da auch nichts. Die Information dass Hardwareversand teilnimmt haben wir auch nur von der AMD Seite
> 
> AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor


 
Und finde ich die Info, dass ich ein Spiel bekomme wenn ich die Graka bei mindfactory abhole? Bei den NVIDIA Karten wird man ja regelrecht belästigt mit Spielen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Dezember 2012)

Mindfactory nimmt nicht mehr am Never Settle Angebot Teil, beziehungsweise alle Keys sind schon weg. Bei HWV hingegen gibt es noch Keys.


----------



## TimNik981 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, auf ne GTX 690 zu sparen, und mir dann nen Asus VG278H zuzulegen... Dann müsste ich mein Budget zwar etwas erhöhen, aber dass schaff ich schon. 3D gaming ist schon was tolles


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Dezember 2012)

Welches Netzteil hast du ausgewählt ? Für die GTX690 sollte es ein be quiet Straight Power E9 mit 580 Watt oder noch besser ein be quiet Dark Power Pro mit 650 Watt sein.


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Doch ein i5!*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> 3D gaming ist schon was tolles



Das stimmt  Hast Du es denn schon mal irgendwo ausprobiert? Denn manche bekommen Kopfschmerzen oder Schwindel.


----------



## TimNik981 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ich vertrag das. 
Aber die Bestellung zögert sich dann wohl etwas raus, muss jetzt erstmal sparen... Hab aber bald Geburtstag 

€DIT: Oder gibt es da einen Unterschied zwischen fernseher- und und Computer 3D( in der Verträglichkeit)?


----------



## TimNik981 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Doch ein i5!*

Welcher Hersteller ist denn der Beste?
EVGA--------- (Kosten 955€)
Gainward------(Kosten 906€)
Gigabyte------(Kosten 904€)

Hab jetzt erstmal die von Gigabyte reingenommen, als NT das be quiet! Straight Power E9 mit 580W.
habe mal ein anderes Case in der Preisklasse genommen, um eine Preisvortellung zu bekommen. (das gleiche auch mit der SSD)
So würde das ganze aussehen: Klick me
Auf die CPU würde dann doch der Macho kommen, um den Preis etwas zu drücken.
Kann man den Preis sonst noch drücken?
Den ganzen LED-Fummel wird dann evtl. nachgekauft.
Mit dem Monitor muss ich mal gucken, könnte ich mir frühestens im Sommer leisten :-/
Gibt's da ne Alternative?

MfG, Tim

P.S: Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Dezember 2012)

EVGA hat einen klasse Support und bei einem eventuellen Kühlerwechsel geht die Garantie nicht verloren. Alleine aus diesem Grund würde ich zur EVGA greifen. Vom Kühldesign sind sie ja alle gleich ...


----------



## minicoopers (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Wird's ne GTX 690?*

Zudem kann man die EVGA Grakas übertakten ohen Garantieverlust was natürlich auch sehr positiv ist


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Wird's ne GTX 690?*

Wenn Du den 3D Monitor erst im Sommer kaufen willst, würde ich jetzt keine GTX 690 kaufen. Bis dahin gibt es vielleicht ja schon die GTX 790 

Die Vertex 3 kannst Du rauchen, besser wäre eine Crucial m4 oder Samsung SSD 830 / 840.


----------



## TimNik981 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Wird's ne GTX 690?*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du den 3D Monitor erst im Sommer kaufen willst, würde ich jetzt keine GTX 690 kaufen. Bis dahin gibt es vielleicht ja schon die GTX 790
> 
> Die Vertex 3 kannst Du rauchen, besser wäre eine Crucial m4 oder Samsung SSD 830 / 840.



Das war auch mein Gedanke. Dann wird's doch ne HD7970 von ASUS, und ich spendier mir nen Fernseher. Vertex 3 war nur als Vergleich, weil es bei MF keine samsung 830er mer gibt.*nachguck*
Oh, gibt's doch 

Auf den Polimatechkühler würde ich dann 2x120mm Luffis basteln, ich schwanke da zwischen Noiseblocker eloops und bequiet silentwings 2
Welche Drehzahl ist nötig, um die Cpu leise zu kühlen, auch unter OC? Die Noiseblocker gibts ja in *nachguck*  5 Varianten. was ist da zu empfehlen?

Edit: Im PCGH-lautlos-PC wurden die hier verwendet: Klick die haben "nur 800U/min" reicht das?

Ansonsten hat sich nichts geändert, hier noch mal alles up to date 

MF Warenkorb
+Fractal Design Define R4
+Polimatech Megahalems black
+Windows 7

Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen...

MfG, Tim


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Alles beim Alten...*

Ich finde den Megahalems + 2 Lüfter zu teuer, und würde einen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 oder EKL Alpenföhn K2  nehmen.

RAM reicht dieser hier: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

Und Windows 7: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## TimNik981 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Alles beim Alten...*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde den Megahalems + 2 Lüfter zu teuer, und würde einen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 oder EKL Alpenföhn K2  nehmen.
> 
> RAM reicht dieser hier: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
> 
> Und Windows 7: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software



Dann wird's der dunkle Fels, der sieht ja auch ganz jut aus
Ram wird dann auch gewechselt
Das ist doch bloss eine Reinstallations-DVD, keine komplette Version von Win7, oder?


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Alles beim Alten...*

Doch, das ist eine vollwertige Windows Version, ggf. ist die gelabelt, d.h. dass in den Systeminformationen ein Dell-Logo oder so erscheint.

Aber auch das kann man umgehen:
- Windows hier runterladen: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
- auf DVD brennen oder mit diesem Tool auf einen USB Stick packen: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online
- mit dem Key der Reinstallations-DVD aktivieren.


----------



## TimNik981 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Alles beim Alten...*

kleine Hacker


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Alles beim Alten...*

Nix Hacker. Das ist alles total legal


----------



## TimNik981 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - Alles beim Alten...*

Hat jmd. n' Vorschlag bezüglich des Fehrnsehers? Sollte möglichst groß und 3D fähig sein. Ich sitze dann ca 3,3m entfernt, wenn ich drauf zocke, oder nen Film schaue.  Meine Idee: Der Fernseher zeigt genau dass an, wass sich auf meinem Monitor abspielt, nur halt größer. Er wird natürlich auch als normales TV genutzt. Mein Monitor hat ja ne auflösung von 1920x1200p, kann es da zu Komplikationen kommen, wenn der Fernseher "nur" eine Auflösung von 1920x1080p hat? Oder einfach ein TV mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1200p kaufen (gibt's das überhaupt?)

MfG, Tim

EDIT: ODer ein normales TV Gerät und dieser Monitor? (Monitor nur ein Beispiel, viel mehr sollte er aber nicht kosten)


----------



## TimNik981 (29. Dezember 2012)

Wow, dass ist jetzt mein 100. Beitrag quanti muss sich wohl bald geschlagen geben... 

Hab mich mal schlau gemacht, Fernseher mit ner Auflösung von 1920x1200p gibt's nicht für unter 5000 Euro.... 

Und selbst wenn ich einen Monitor mit 1920x1080p hätte, die Graka hat nur 2x DVI und sonst nur 4x Displayport. Gibt's da Adapter? (von Dp auf Hdmi)

Hat sonst jemand nen Vorschlag für Fernseher u. Monitor?

MfG, Tim

Edit: Sry für DP, aber sonst geht's ja nicht voran...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Dezember 2012)

DisPlay Port und HDMI sind beides digitale Signale und dafür gibt es Adapter.
Außerdem kann die Graka zwei Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen ansteuern. Wolltest du ein erweitertes Bild (alles wird zu einem Monitor) oder ein ,,gespiegeltes'' Bild (auf den beiden Monitoren das selbe Bild) haben ?


----------



## TimNik981 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe vor, dass das TV den Hauptmonitor spiegelt, und dass der 19" Monitor die Anzeige erweitert. Wenn ich z.B einen Film gucken will, dann mach ich dass Tv an, wähle den HDMI Eingang aus, und los geht's.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - A TV is wanted*

Das kannst Du schon im Treiber so einstellen, unterschiedliche Auflösungen sind, wie bereits geschrieben, kein Problem


----------



## TimNik981 (29. Dezember 2012)

Aber wenn der 1920x1080p Fernseher ein 1920x1200p bild wiedergeben soll, dann muss es doch schwarze Balken am Rand des Bildes geben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst einstellen welcher Monitor welche Auflösung haben kann. Beispiel: TV hat 1920x1080, Monitor hat 1680x1050. Selbstverständlich hat man dann auf beiden Bildschirmen Vollbild, denn die GPU kann unterschiedliche Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen ansteuern.


----------



## TimNik981 (29. Dezember 2012)

Mir will echt nicht einleuchten, wie man ein 1200p Bild auf ein 1080p prügeln will. Dass ist doch so, als würde man versuchen, eine zu enge Hose anzuziehen. Mann müsste sich rein quetschen. Und so ist dass doch auch mit dem Bild: dass Bild vom Monitor ist 120p zu hoch für einen normalen Fernseher.

Entweder ihr versteht mich nicht, oder anders herum.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Dezember 2012)

Du kapierst es irgendwie nicht  

Die Grafikkarte ist fähig mehrere Monitore in unterschiedlichen Auflösungen anzusteuern. Du kannst einstellen, dass der TV 640x480  hat oder wie du das haben willst. Die Auflösung des Monitors ist davon NICHT abhängig ! Die sind voneinander getrennt regelbar.
Du kannst einstellen dass der TV 1200p hat und der Monitor 1080p hat. Das macht der GraKa gar nichts


----------



## TimNik981 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann dem nicht ganz folgen. Ich mach morgen mal ne Skizze davon, was ich meine.
Wie läd man gleich nochmal Bilder hoch?


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - A TV is wanted*

Unter dem Texteingabefeld ist ein Button "Anhänge verwalten". Da kannst Du was hochladen.


----------



## TimNik981 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ok, bin in letzter Zeit (auch gerade) mit'm Iphone drinne, daher kann ich es jetzt nich nicht machen.


----------



## TimNik981 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - A TV is wanted*

So, hier die versprochene Skizze. ist nicht ganz maßstabstgetreu, habe mit Paint gearbeitet 
Ich hoffe, dass ihr mich versteht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst das so einstellen, dass auf beiden Monitoren das selbe Bild ist, aber nirgendswo ein Stück fehlt und auch nirgendswo etwas gequetscht ist. 
Das geht !


----------



## TimNik981 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - A TV is wanted*

dann sind aber auf dem Monitor oder auf dem Fehrnseher schwarze Balken. (3. auf der Skizze)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Dezember 2012)

Nein, jeder Bildschirm hat dann die Auflösung, die du ihm zuweist. Die Grafikkarte ist fähig, mehrere Monitore mit VERSCHIEDENEN Auflösungen gleichzeitig anzusteuern. Wenn die beiden Bildschirme ihre eigentlich Auflösung haben, ist auch nichts gequetscht oder es fehlt irgendwo etwas vom Bild.


----------



## TimNik981 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd's einfach ausprobieren 
Könnt ihr mir ein TV Gerät für unter 600 Euro empfehlen?

Edit: wie steht's mit dem hier? 
http://redcoon.de/B369106-Samsung-UE40ES6300SXZG_LED-TV/


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - A TV is wanted*

Moin, ich bins mal wieder. Ich hoffe ihr seid gut ins neue Jahr gekommen. 

Als ich mich heute so durch das Forum geklickt habe, bin ich auf den Thread von Xanubius gestoßen. Er/Sie will sich ja ein System in 
das Level 10 GT  von Thermaltake basteln. Ich habe das Case mal gegoogelt... und es war liebe auf den ersten Blick. Ich finde es
einfach genial. Diese Liebe hat zwar einen kleinen Dämpfer durch den nicht allzuniedrigen Preis abbekommen, aber mein Entschluss steht
fast total fest: ICH WILL DAS CASE!!! 

Dann würde alles so aussehen:
-MF Warenkorb
-Win7 Reinstallationspaket

Meine Fragen:
-Sind die Caselüfter einigermaßen Leise?
-Taugt Die Luffisteuerung was/ kann man die LED-Steuerung gestrennt von der Luffisteuerung nutzen?

Es kommen bestimmt noch mehr.
Ich werde demnächst mal Rechnerbauen "üben" am PC meies Vaters. 

MfG, Tim

Achso, wie sieht das eigendlich mit DEM Fernseher aus?


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - A TV is wanted*

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wird mit jeder Seite hier im Thread beschissener  Daher solltest Du das jetzt so bestellen


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Zusammenstellung] Gaming-PC bis 1600€ - A TV is wanted*

Da muss ich noch ein klein wenig Warten, meine Mutter will sich vergewissern, dass meine Noten stabil sind. Sonst kann ich im neuen PC schon die 900er Serie von NVIDIA verbauen.


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Ich: Guck mal mama, so wird mein PC später aussehen. (Ich zeige ein Bild vom Level 10 GT)
Mama: Sowas kommt mir nicht ins Haus!!
Ich Aber..., Aber...

Naja es gibt immer was zu nörgeln...

Dann halt doch so:
-MF Warenkorb
-Win7
-Ein Case 
Es wird wahrscheinlich doch das R4, oder hat jmd. einen anderen Vorschlag? Sollte am besten keine Tür haben, leise sein, und wenn möglich auch ein Fenster. 

MfG, Tim


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Haha, das Fractal Design Arc ist auch  Dafür gibts auch ein Fenster
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Seitenteil mit Sichtfenster für R4/Arc schwarz (FD-AC-WND-DEF4-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EDIT: Noch ein schickes Case  Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T mit Sichtfenster (CC600TWM-WHT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Wie wäre es mit dem Fractal Arc  ?
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das hat zwar von Haus aus kein Window, allerdings gibt es ja dieses tolle Teil  :Fractal Design Seitenteil mit Sichtfenster für R4/Arc schwarz (FD-AC-WND-DEF4-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Es ist nicht schallgedämmt, aber leisere Hardware/Lüfter sind sowieso effektiver als eine Schalldämmung.

EDIT:


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Schneller.... @ Entchen


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Der Arc ist schon schick, aber ich glaube ich bleibe beim R4(welches mir von Anfang an empfohlen wurde  )
würde sich evtl. eines dieser MoBo's lohnen (für OC, etc)?
Sonst bleib ich beim ASRock Z77 Extreme4.

MfG, Tim


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Das Extreme6 bietet lediglich eine bessere Austattung als das Extreme4. Aber ich glaube nicht dass du die Austattung des Extreme6`s benötigst 
Mit dem Extreme4 kann man genauso weit übertakten wie mit dem Extreme6, da ist es egal welches man nimmt.


----------



## TheJumper0 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Beib beim Extreme 4 wenn dir die Ausstattung reicht 

Mit dem wirst du auch super Ocen können 

EDIT: Mhrmpf... zu langsam


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

ok, dann das extreme4. Ich habe inzwischen eine ziehmlich konkrete Vorstellung, wie es nachher aussehen soll.
Ich bin inzwischen eher ein Schwarz/Weiss Fan geworden , und ich will diese Lüfter verbauen:
Bitfenix Spectre PRO-Weiss
Bitfenix Spectre PRO-Schwarz
Sind die ok, oder gibt's bessere Alternativen?
Und gibt's zwischen den Beiden einen Unterschied?
CPU Kühler soll evtl. doch der von Polimatech werden.
und da es jetzt doch (wieder) das R4 wird, kann ich's mir leisten 
Dazu noch die Bitfenix Recon, das wird bestimmt geil aussehen.


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Schrei doch nicht so 

Die normalen Bitfenix Spectre Lüfter sind etwas leiser: Bitfenix Spectre -Pro weiß in Lüfter mit Besonderheiten: LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TimNik981 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Also, ich hab n' bissel gelesen, und will jetzt lieber die GTX670 von Asus, weil sie viel leiser ist, und nur ein bisschen weniger Leistung hat.


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## TimNik981 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

habe ich ja auch in einem deiner Beitäge gelesen


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> habe ich ja auch in einem deiner Beitäge gelesen



So ist's brav


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*



Softy schrieb:


> So ist's brav


 
So muss das.


----------



## TimNik981 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Im R4 PCGH-Edition kann man doch 2x140mm Luffis in die Front tun, oder?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Ja, das geht. Ich würde aber die normale Version kaufen, der Aufpreis lohnt imo nicht.


----------



## TimNik981 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Ich finde aber vor allem diese Features sehr gut: 

-alles  Schwarz 
-weisse Led      
-Keine Lüfterplätze oben (Find ich schöner)

Bringen zusätzliche Lüfter oben sehr viel? Oder sind die nicht so wichtig?

MfG, Tim


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Wenn Du übertakten willst, würde ich oben 1-2 Lüfter einbauen. Ansonsten reichen die Lüfterplätze der PCGH Edition aus.


----------



## TimNik981 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

hmpf. Brauch man die wiklich? Ich möchte nähmlich beides... Muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Wenn Du jetzt nur die CPU auf 4GHz oder so hochziehen willst, reicht das PCGH-R4 natürlich völlig aus. Aber für über 4,5GHz und kräftiges Übertakten der Grafikkarte würde ich schon Lüfter in den Deckel bauen, sonst könnte es einen Hitzestau geben. Oder die restlichen Lüfter müssen recht schnell drehen, so dass es lauter ist als das normale R4.


----------



## TimNik981 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Die bequiet! Silnetwings 2 140mm sollen auch unter 12v sehr leise sein. Stimmt das?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Ja, die sind leise


----------



## TimNik981 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

kann man die dann zusammen mir Der PCGH-Edition benutzen, auch bei OC, ohne einen Hitzestau zu Riskieren?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Ja, müsste schon funktionieren  Dann würde ich aber eben die vorhandenen Lüfterplätze vom kastrierten R4  ausnutzen


----------



## TimNik981 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Ja, also 3Stk (2 vorne, 1 hinten). AUf den Kühler kommen dann die Bitfenix Spectre. Die Graka werde ich, wenn überhaupt, ohenSpannungserhöhung OCen.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Ja, das passt dann schon


----------



## TimNik981 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Supi, dann währ das ja auch geklärt.


----------



## TimNik981 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Also nochmal die finale Zusammenfassung:

-MF Warenkorb
 -Win 7 (Reinstallationpaket gibt'S nicht mehr  )
-Fractal Desing R4 PCGH Edition
-Windowkit Fractal Desing R4
-Polimatech Megahalems Black Edition

Sollte so ok sin, oder? Die Lüftersteuerung im Case ist doch für PWM geeignet, oder?

MfG, Tim


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

SSD solltest Du auf jeden Fall eine günstigere Samsung SSD 840 oder Crucial m4 nehmen.

Willst Du 2 Lüfter an den Kühler basteln? Dann würde ich ein Nanoxia 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel - 30 cm - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von dazu kaufen.

Für die Lüftersteuerung würde  ich 3pin Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## TimNik981 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

ok, hab's Editiert


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Sieht gut aus 

Der Service Level Gold kann raus. 

Und für den Megahalems würde ich 2 140mm Lüfter nehmen, z.B. 140x140x25 BitFenix Spectre mit PWM, schwarz mit weißen LED


----------



## TimNik981 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es bei 140mm Luffis zu Montageproblemen kommen kann, ist da was drann?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Laut Caseking passen da 140mm Lüfter  Hast Du da mal nen Link?


----------



## TimNik981 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Da hbae ich es nicht her, aber besser als nichts, nä!?
Klick


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Also ich vertraue da immer mehr auf die Herstellerhomepage, als irgendwelchen unbelegten Aussagen in irgendwelchen Foren (außer meinen Aussagen bei PCGH  ) :

Megahalems Black Series | Prolimatech

Aber 100% kann ich es Dir nicht sagen, dass das passt. Ein 140 mm Lüfter ist halt leiser bei gleichem Luftdurchsatz, daher würde ich es einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## TimNik981 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Kann ich diese Kabel bestellen? Möchte das nicht selber machen, find's aber schon ziehmlich geil.
MfG, Tim


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Kannst du machen


----------



## TimNik981 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Hab noch das Laufwerk vergessen: LG Electronics BH16NS40 Blu-ray Combo Retail


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*

Bei dem Budget gehe ich davon aus, das Du SSD, HDD und Laufwerk verbaust. Daher würde ich zur Sicherheit noch 1-2 SATA Kabel mitbestellen. Beim Mainboard sind meistens nur 2 dabei, auch wenn eigentlich 4 Stück drin sein sollten. War z.B. bei meinem so  .


----------



## facehugger (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: A new Gaming PC ~1600€*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es bei 140mm Luffis zu Montageproblemen kommen kann, ist da was drann?


Also bei Caseking steht zum Megahalems Black Series folgendes: "Schlussendlich sorgen moderne Lüfterklammern für eine Kompatibilität mit  120- *und* 140-mm-Lüftern (es sind 2 Ventilatoren installierbar)." Also kein Problem mit 140er-Luffis

Gruß


----------



## TimNik981 (9. Februar 2013)

*Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Halli Hallo, ich bin's mal wieder, um euch mit meinen Wünschen zu quälen 
Ich kann euch nähmlich ruhigen Gewissens mitteilen, das fast der komplette bisherige Thread umsonst war, denn ich möchte mir jetzt (auch) aus Platzgründen ein mITX-System anschaffen. Das Ganze soll wahrscheinlich Platz in einem (weissen) Bitfenix Prodigy finden zusammen mit roten LED-Lüftern. Nach wie vor soll auch OC möglich sein, aber die Farben der Komponenten spielen keine Rolle mehr, ebenso verzichte ich auf Sleeves, etc. Dadurch dürfte genug Budget vorhanden sein, um was ordentliches zusammenzubasteln . Ich habe schon ein bisschen in Softy's Tagebuch gelesen, und ich muss zugeben dass ich sehr angetan bin. Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich auch die Lüftersteuerung in dem 5.25" Schacht unterbringen, ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich ein Bluraylaufwerk mit USB 2.0 oder USB 3.0 kaufen sollte. Gibt es da größere Unterschiede, oder gibt sich das nicht viel?

MfG, Tim

P.S: Weitere Fragen folgen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Februar 2013)

Beim Mainbord musst du das Asus P8Z77-I oder das EVGA Z77 Stinger nehmen. Die anderen Boards lassen keinen großen CPU Kühler zu. Beim Kühler kannst du einen Prolimatech Genesis nehmen.


----------



## blautemple (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Wenn du das Asus Brett nimmst kann man auch einfach nen Macho verbauen


----------



## ct5010 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*



ich888 schrieb:


> Beim Mainbord musst du das Asus P8Z77-I oder das EVGA Z77 Stinger nehmen. Die anderen Boards lassen keinen großen CPU Kühler zu. Beim Kühler kannst du einen Prolimatech Genesis nehmen.


 
Passt der drauf? :O Mir scheint ja fast, dass der Genesis fast so groß ist wie das Board selbst 

Ansonsten eine top Wahl. Du kannst dir natürlich auch das Prodigy mit Window anschauen, wobei man da leider fast nur die Grafikkarte sieht.


----------



## TimNik981 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Passt der drauf? :O Mir scheint ja fast, dass der Genesis fast so groß ist wie das Board selbst
> 
> Ansonsten eine top Wahl. Du kannst dir natürlich auch das Prodigy mit Window anschauen, wobei man da leider fast nur die Grafikkarte sieht.


 
Das war auch mein Gedanke, deswegen verzichte ich auch darauf. Das hat den Vorteil, dass die Graka zusätzlich Luft bekommt .

Tantchen Edit: Ich bin gerade am Überlegen, ob es doch ein schwarzes Prodigy mit roten LED-Lüftern und dieser Front wird, oder ein weisses Prodigy mit weissen LED-Lüftern, und dieser Front.
                     Sind die Frontpanels überhaupt zu empfehlen, wegen eventuellem eingeschränktem Airflow? Und welche Lüfter sind zu empfehlen?

MfG, Tim


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Also ich habe jeweils beide Varianten hier (Sichtfenster + normales Seitenteil und geschlossene Front und Mesh-Front).

Die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte sind mit dem Sichtfenster natürlich schlechter (bzw. muss der Lüfter höher drehen) und die Temperaturen insgesamt sind mit Mesh-Front besser. Wobei ich keine Bedenken hätte, eine geschlossene Front + normales Seitenteil zu nehmen.

Ich habe den Bitfenix Spectre 230mm Lüfter drin, der ist aber auf voller Drehzahl eine echte Turbine, runtergeregelt aber schön leise. 

Daher würde ich mich entweder für ein Mesh-Gitter in der Front + Sichtfenster oder geschlossene Front + normales Seitenteil entscheiden.


----------



## TimNik981 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*



Softy schrieb:


> Also ich habe jeweils beide Varianten hier (Sichtfenster + normales Seitenteil und geschlossene Front und Mesh-Front).
> 
> Die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte sind mit dem Sichtfenster natürlich schlechter (bzw. muss der Lüfter höher drehen) und die Temperaturen insgesamt sind mit Mesh-Front besser. Wobei ich keine Bedenken hätte, eine geschlossene Front + normales Seitenteil zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



Ich mag das Sichtfenster nicht, da man dadurch dan nur die Graka und das dann nicht vorhandene Kabelmanagement sehen würde .
Ich würd's so machen, beim Laufwerk bin ich mir nicht sicher: Klick me, please!
Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen. Ich Lüftersteuerung ist gerade nur in weiss da, wird wenn, dann natürlich ne Schwarze.


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

RAM reicht zum Spielen auch 8GB völlig aus.

Der Service Level Gold kann raus.

Vom LED Effekt her sind die T.B.Apollish Lüfters schon deutlich schöner als die Bitfenix Spectre, daher würde ich (wieder ) 2x120mm von denen kaufen.

Ob ich nochmal das Asus Board kaufen würde, weiß ich nicht, denn es gibt bereits Probleme : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/259875-probleme-mit-asus-p8z77-i-deluxe.html

Zum 230mm Lüfter noch: Mit der geschlossenen Front kann ich den Lüfter auf 300 rpm runterregeln, dann ist der wirklich sehr leise. Mit der Mesh-Front geht es nur bis 400rpm, weil der Lüfter durch den höheren Luftdurchsatz dann mit 300rpm erst stottert und dann aufhört zu drehen  Der ist mit 400rpm schon auch noch relativ leise, aber eben nicht silent.

Der 200mm Lüfter soll leiser sein, daher würde ich wohl den kaufen, wenn ich nochmal ein Prodigy zusammenschustern würde.


----------



## TimNik981 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

1) Es sollen auch Server drauf laufen, außerdem spiele ich gerne mal Minecraft, das Spiel mit der Grafikengine .
2) Joa, aber die 5€ für den Zusatzservice sind dann doch noch drinn.
3) Die gibt's bloss bei MF nicht, die Spectre sind nur als "Platzhalter" gedacht
4) Einzige richtige Alternative zum Asusboard währe das EVAG Stinger, wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche. Ist das auch gut für OC, etc. geeignet?
5) Wird ja sowieso die geschlossene Variante
6) Dann halt der


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

1) OK 
2) OK 
3) Klar kannst Du mit dem EVGA Board auch gut übertakten 
4) OK 
5) OK


----------



## TimNik981 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

yaay, ich kann den Marktplatz benutzen


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Ich hätte da ein Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe zu verkaufen


----------



## TimNik981 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Willst du jetzt auf's Stinger umsatteln, oder what?
Übrigens kein Interesse


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ein Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe zu verkaufen


 Und welches willst DU dann nehmen? Du hast ja dann keinen Untersatz mehr


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Dann würde ich das EVGA Stinger nehmen


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*



Softy schrieb:


> Dann würde ich das EVGA Stinger nehmen


 Ok und wie wäre es mit dem?


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Da würde der K2 den PCIe Grafikkartenslot verdecken. Und jetzt fang nicht an mit "Die IGP reicht doch auch aus..."


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Februar 2013)

Dort wird der PCIe Slot verdeckt wenn du einen fetten Kühler verwendest. Oder glaubst du, dass der EKL Sella den i5 oder i7 bei 4,5 GHz kühlen kann ?


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Oh  habe ich total übersehen  

@ich888 für die 4,50GHz reicht der Boxed Kühler völlig aus


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ein Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe zu verkaufen


 
Gute Idee. Versuch mal ein ITX Mainboard mit Sockel 2011 zu finden auf das du 2 Grafikkarten verbauen kannst.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Welche Boardgröße passt denn in das Prodigy rein? Ist doch eig für Mini-ITX ausgelegt, aber zu beginn habt ihr dem TE zum GigaByte Z77X-D3H geraten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Februar 2013)

Ins Prodigy passt nur MINI-ITX. Zu Beginn wollte der TE einen ganz normalen Midi-Tower verwenden. Erst vor 1 Tag oder so hat er sich für das Prodigy entschieden.


----------



## TimNik981 (10. Februar 2013)

Das Leben ist doch voller Überraschungen  

Edit: So würde das Ganze dann bei Caseking aussehen:
Caseking|Warenkorb 1456,50 €
Mindfactory: 1363,50€
HWV: 1339,34€

Es sind aber auch nicht alle Komponenten gleich, bei MF und HWV haben sie das EVGA Stinger nicht, MF hat auch die Enermax T.B. Apollish nicht in der 120mm Variante.
Aauch die Bluray Laufwerke sind nicht die gleichen.

Gibt es diese Probleme eigendlich bei allen Boards, oder hat Softy einfach Pech gehabt? Eigendlich gefällt mir das ja ganz gut...
Und sonst spuckt Google auch nichts über mögliche Probleme aus, außer dem Thread von Softy.

MfG, Tim


----------



## TimNik981 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Ich weiss, sowas wird nicht gerne gesehen, aber das interessiert mich doch schon sehr, die Geschechichte mit den Boards
Ich denke ,dass mir bestimmt jemand weiterhelfen kann 
Ich hab ja editiert, aber wenn der Thread einmal weg von der 1. Seite ist, liest ihn doch wowieso keiner 

MfG, Tim


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Also in letzter Zeit hört man schon überdurchschnittlich viel Negatives über Asus Boards 

Aber Du kannst natürlich auch Glück haben und eins erwischen, das funktioniert


----------



## TimNik981 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*

Mal wieder was neues von mir 

Ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob es doch ein mATX System wird. Habe mal eine Zusammenstellung gemacht.
Was haltet ihr davon?
Bald ist genug Budget vorhanden


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Das Laufwerk ist nicht Lieferbar.
Was zum Henker hast du mit dem Asus Maximus V Gene vor 
Und wofür so viele Lüffis ?


----------



## TimNik981 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Das gleiche könnte ich dich fragen 
Ich schlage OC und Ausstattung als Antwort vor. 
Die Luffis sind für's Case, damit's schön kühl bleibt.


----------



## Shaav (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Knapp 300 Beiträge und noch immer ist das Ding nicht bestellt? WARUM?!


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Das gleiche könnte ich dich fragen
> Ich schlage OC und Ausstattung als Antwort vor.
> Die Luffis sind für's Case, damit's schön kühl bleibt.


 
Und was an der Ausstattung benötigst du ?
Ich hab nach Optik entschieden, also wenn es dir gefällt kauf es dir 
Versuch nur nicht es zu rechtfertigen


----------



## Legacyy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob es doch ein mATX System wird. Habe mal eine Zusammenstellung gemacht.
> Was haltet ihr davon?


Was soll ich davon halten... 
 Wozu 16GB, das Board, die Lüfter.... 
Braucht doch kein Mensch....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Als Board würde ich ein ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M nehmen. Mit jedem Board kannst du gleich gut übertakten. Du brauchst kein ROG um hohe FSBs/Multis zu erreichen.


----------



## TimNik981 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

@Shaav: Es kommt immer was neues dazu, da fällt einem die Entscheidung schwer. Außerdem stellen sich momentan meine Eltern quer, aber ich hab sie bald soweit . Auch ist ein wechselndes Budget Grund für diverse Änderungen.

@blautemple: Verdammt, aufgeflogen. Ja, die Optik ist *auch *einGrund, aber ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das Board in Sachen OC und Qualität sehr gut sein soll. Ich brauche auch vieeel USB, ich hab so viel Krempel in Benzutzung, und ich kann mich von nichts trennen. Ich könnte auch einige Hubs benutzen, aber dann wird'S noch voller bei mir, und das will ich nicht. Hab ja auch schon welche.

@Legacyy: Die 16GB werden vor allem für Minecraft(-server), und viele gleichzeitige Anwendungen benötigt, auch Gameserver sind ein Thema. zum Thema Board hab ich mich ja auch schon gerechtfertigt.

Ich habe noch eine Frage: Wie viele Lüfter brauch ich denn? Ich hab jetzt mal das Maximum genommen. Außerdem kann die Recon auch fünf auf einmal betreiben. Und laut sollte es auch nicht sein mit den e-Loops, oder?


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> @Shaav: Es kommt immer was neues dazu, da fällt einem die Entscheidung schwer. Außerdem stellen sich momentan meine Eltern quer, aber ich hab sie bald soweit . Auch ist ein wechselndes Budget Grund für diverse Änderungen.
> 
> @blautemple: Verdammt, aufgeflogen. Ja, die Optik ist *auch *einGrund, aber ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das Board in Sachen OC und Qualität sehr gut sein soll. Ich brauche auch vieeel USB, ich hab so viel Krempel in Benzutzung, und ich kann mich von nichts trennen. Ich könnte auch einige Hubs benutzen, aber dann wird'S noch voller bei mir, und das will ich nicht. Hab ja auch schon welche.
> 
> ...


 
Bei normalen OC wird die CPU lange vor dem Board dicht machen und ob dir die Optik den Preis wert ist musst du wissen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. März 2013)

@te: wenn du viel usb brauchtst, kannst du dir mal das asrock z77 fatal1ty professional ansehen. Ist aber atx


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

4 Lüfter sind völlig ausreichend, mehr erhöhen nur de Lautstärke. 1-2 vorne, 1 hinten und 1-2 oben.


----------



## Legacyy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*



> Aber ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das Board in Sachen OC und Qualität sehr gut sein soll. Ich brauche auch vieeel USB, ich hab so viel Krempel in Benzutzung, und ich kann mich von nichts trennen. Ich könnte auch einige Hubs benutzen, aber dann wird'S noch voller bei mir, und das will ich nicht. Hab ja auch schon welche.


Ich würd sagen, dass das Board eher anfälliger für Ausfälle ist, da so viel Krempel da drauf ist. Mit nem Gigabyte Z77X-D3H kannst du genauso gut überakten.
Wie viele USB-Anschlüsse brauchst du denn?
Das hier hat z.B. 15 USB Anschlüsse: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Legacyy: Die 16GB werden vor allem für Minecraft(-server), und viele gleichzeitige Anwendungen benötigt, auch Gameserver sind ein Thema.


Dann ist das ja ok.


> Ich habe noch eine Frage: Wie viele Lüfter brauch ich denn? Ich hab jetzt mal das Maximum genommen. Außerdem kann die Recon auch fünf auf einmal betreiben. Und laut sollte es auch nicht sein mit den e-Loops, oder?


Man braucht 
1x vorne unten einblasend und 
1x hinten oben ausblasend. 
optional 1 oder 2x oben und 1 zusätzlicher vorne
Mehr nicht.


----------



## TimNik981 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*



> Wie viele USB-Anschlüsse brauchst du denn?


Also so 9-10 Stück mindestens. Eher 11-12, aber das kommt darauf an, ob man alles gleichzeitig verwendet.



> Das hier hat z.B. 15 USB Anschlüsse: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Und es ist auch ATX  Ich möchte lieber ein platzsparendes System.



> Man braucht
> 1x vorne unten einblasend und
> 1x hinten oben ausblasend.
> optional 1 oder 2x oben und 1 zusätzlicher vorne
> Mehr nicht.


@Legacyy dann passt das doch (5x eLoop) Die beQuiet! Lüfter sind für den K2.


----------



## Legacyy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Dann das Board hier: ASUS P8Z77-M, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBI10-G0EAY0GZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Warum für den K2 noch mal neue Lüfter?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Ich würde das Extreme4-M nehmen, Asus ist ... naja 

Sagen wir es so: Aktuell nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Extreme4-M nehmen, Asus ist ... naja
> 
> Sagen wir es so: Aktuell nicht empfehlenswert.



Exakt, das Extreme4-m ist top


----------



## TimNik981 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Ist das so i.O?
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-310334

Es geht vieleicht bald an die Bestellung


----------



## DrWaikiki (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Das Laufwerk ist nicht lieferbar, nimm das hier: LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ansonsten sieht das gut aus


----------



## TimNik981 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

DAS Ging mal schnell. DAs waren max. 20 Sekunden. Rekordverdächtig!


----------



## DrWaikiki (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Schnell bin ich  Aber oft nicht schnell genug

Feedback und Bilder wären übrigens nett.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> DAS Ging mal schnell. DAs waren max. 20 Sekunden. Rekordverdächtig!


 
Wir werden halt immer besser 
Und ja das sieht gut aus, das Laufwerk kannst du tauschen wenn du willst.


----------



## TimNik981 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Hab ich getan. Im ernst: Schnellste Community der Welt. schnell ist Guinnessbuch der Rekorde!


----------



## DrWaikiki (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Haha, der Rekord muss aber reproduzierbar sein.  Hab selber mal einen eingeschickt.^^


----------



## Makalar (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

RAM kannst du auch diesen nehmen: 
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Der hier ist günstiger: GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (GD316GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Den gibt es schon für 70 Euro, deiner kostet 90 Euro.


----------



## TimNik981 (20. März 2013)

Und meiner kostet auch nur 70€, und sieht dazu auch noch nach was aus.  Ich bleib bei meinem.

Edit: Verdammt, ist teurer geworden


----------



## Makalar (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Und meiner kostet auch nur 70€, und sieht dazu auch noch nach was aus.  Ich bleib bei meinem.


 
Ich habe nur einen anderen empfohlen, weil die Hahnenkämme die deiner hat eigentlich unnötig sind


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Ähmm du hast doch den Patriot Viper drin, oder ? Der kostet mindetens 89 Euro irgendwas.


----------



## TimNik981 (20. März 2013)

Ja, hab ich. Aber als ich den reingemacht habe war er bei 75€. Also mal gucken wie sich die Preise so entwickeln.


----------



## Makalar (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich. Aber als ich den reingemacht habe war er bei 75€. Also mal gucken wie sich die Preise so entwickeln.


 
Also momentan ist er bei ~90€. 
Bist du dir mit den 75€ ganz sicher?


----------



## TimNik981 (20. März 2013)

Sonst hätt ich ihn ja nicht reingemacht . Aber die Preise schwanken halt.


----------



## DrWaikiki (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

btw wozu brauchst du eigentlich 16GB?


----------



## deeeennis (20. März 2013)

TimNik981 schrieb:


> Die 16GB werden vor allem für Minecraft(-server), und viele gleichzeitige Anwendungen benötigt, auch Gameserver sind ein Thema



Deswegen


----------



## DrWaikiki (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Achso, ja dann. Die Kingston HyperX blu wären auch eine gute Alternative.


----------



## TimNik981 (21. März 2013)

Vor allem eine Teurere


----------



## TimNik981 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ mITX/Prodigy oder mATX/Arc Mini*

Sooo: Ich habe mal die Konfigs zusammengefasst, die hier so entstanden sind:
Da währe einmal die ATX Config: Klick
Und die mATX Config:               Klick
Und schließlich mITX:                Klick

Für welche würdet ihr euch entscheiden/welche ist die beste?
Ich bin mir einfach unschlüssig. Es sind eig. alle Ratschläge berücksichtig/ bzw. es sind
die finalen Konfigs. Das ist eigendlich meine letzte Frage, es sei denn, es gibt Probleme beim Zusammenbau,
woran ich aber nicht glaube
Ich weiss leider nicht, wie man so eine schicke Umfrage startet, deswegen improvisiere ich .


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Für eine Umfrage musst Du den Startpost editieren, glaube ich 

Ich würde das Prodigy nehmen, aber ich bin da nicht ganz objektiv


----------



## minicoopers (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Ich kann mich da Softy nur anschließen. Würde auch das Prodigy nehmen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Ich würde das Arc Mini nehmen. Da hast du noch viele Aufrüstmöglichkeiten, diese sind beim Prodigy etwas eingeschränkt.


----------



## Makalar (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Das Prodigy sieht schon super aus 
Win7 gibt es bei eBay für 35€


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*



Makalar schrieb:


> Das Prodigy sieht schon super aus


 
diese hier erst recht: BitFenix Cases : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come


----------



## TimNik981 (26. März 2013)

Also, die ATX-Konfig fällt schon mal raus. Zu den beiden übrigen: Welches System ist (unter Last) leiser? Ich tippe auf mATX, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ich hab mir aus Pappe mal "Konstruktionen" gebaut, die in etwa den  Gehäusen entsprechen, so von den Maßen her. Das Prodigy ist größer als gedacht, das macht aber nichts. Ich tendiere momentan zum Arc mini.


----------



## Softy (26. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Das µATX System ist schon etwas leiser, aber riesig ist der Unterschied nicht zum Prodigy.


----------



## TimNik981 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Soo, ich habe echt KEINE Ahnung, wie man so eine Umfrage startet. Hab fast alles versucht, ohne ein Ergebnis.
Hab mich übrigens für das Prodigy entschieden, schwanke nur noch zwischen schwarz und weiss, denn es gibt leider
keine _schwarze_ Front mit Softtouch Oberfläche, sondern nur welche aus Mesh.
Ich habe mal andere Lüfter in die Konfiguration genommen, die sollten eigentlich auch schön leise sein.
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mich da nicht irre, denn das sind momentan die einzigen, leisen, (hell) weiss-leuchtenden Lüfter,
 jedenfalls soweit ich weiss. Ich warte jetzt eigendlich nurnoch darauf, dass mir meine Eltern erlauben zu bestellen.

Aktueller Stand: http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-310619

 Über Antworten über das Umfragen-, Farben- und Lüfterthema würde ich mich echt freuen!

Ich danke an dieser Stelle nochmal ALLEN, die etwas zu diesem Thread beigetragen haben, dafür, dass sie sich die Mühe
gemacht haben sich mit mir/meinen Problemen zu beschaftigen. Danke dafür, ihr seid die Besten!


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Also zum Übertakten ist die schwarze Mesh-Front schon deutlich besser geeignet. Ich habe beide Frontpanels hier und die CPU-Temperaturen sind mit der Mesh-Front satte 10 °C geringer als mit der der geschlossenen weißen Front.

edit: Das mit dem 200mm Xigmatek Lüfter dürfte problematisch werden, weil der nur einseitig montierbar ist.


----------



## TimNik981 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Dann steht schonmal für mich fest, dass dass es die Meshfront wird/ bzw. das schwarze Prodigy.
Wie steht's mit den Lüftern? Hat da evtl. jemand praktische Erfahrungen? Antworten währen echt nett.


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Ich würde wie gesagt einen Lüfter für vorne kaufen, der beidseitig einbaubar ist, z.B. BitFenix Spectre Pro LED schwarz/weiß 200mm (BFF-LPRO-20025W-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Windows 7 gibt es schon für 35 Euro. Die ausgewählte Version ist überteuert.


----------



## TimNik981 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Ich glaube, da nehm ich lieber den, der ist deutlich leiser als die "Pro" Version: BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/weiß, 200mm (BFF-BLF-20020W-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Also sieht's dann so aus: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Okay, Win 7 über Ebay


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da nehm ich lieber den, der ist deutlich leiser als die "Pro" Version: BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/weiß, 200mm (BFF-BLF-20020W-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Der ist auch nur einseitig montierbar   Mit der  Lüftersteuerung kannst Du ruhig die Pro-Variante kaufen und dann halt runterregeln.


----------



## TimNik981 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Okay, dann halt so: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU + Win7
Sollte dann passen oder?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Ja, sieht fett aus


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Okay, dann halt so: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU + Win7
> Sollte dann passen oder?


 Haben will  
Sieht gut aus  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Ja, sieht prima aus


----------



## TimNik981 (31. März 2013)

Nach 340 Posts wurde es ja auch mal langsam Zeit für die finale Konfig. Jetzt nur noch auf's bestellen warten, bestellen, auf Lieferung warten, auspacken, zusammenbauen, Bilder machen und übertakten


----------



## Makalar (31. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1550€ Die finale (Um)frage*

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht


----------



## TimNik981 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 1750€ für 2560x1440p - Auf ein neues *

*Lang, Lang ist's her...*

...seitdem hat sich viel getan. Bis jetzt konnte ich noch nicht bestellen, da sich im privaten Bereich viel getan hat. Auch mussten zwischendurch auch andere Anschaffungen getätigt werden, was das Budget zwischenzeitlich deutlich gekürzt hat!

*Es tut mir wirklich leid, euch alle nochmal belästigen zu müssen.
* 
Inzwischen habe ich mich mehr oder weniger dazu entschieden, mit mit dem neuen PC auch einen neuen Monitior zu beschaffen.
Bei dieser Auflösung ist allerdings mehr Leistung gefragt. Auch sind ja die neuen Generationen von Nvidia und Haswell rausgekommen. Ich habe hier mal ein paar Konfigurationen, zwischen denen ich (noch) schwanke:

1) *Haswell/GTX 780*:             Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

2) *Haswell/GTX 770 SLI*:        Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

3) *Haswell/HD 7970 Crossfire*: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

*Ich möchte anmerken:
*
*zu 1)*: Ja, das MB ist nicht nötig, aber es passt optisch einfach perfekt in die Konfi, und das Budget sit vorhanden. Ich bin bereit, 30€ mehr gegenüber dem Gigabyte D3H(Standartempfehlung) zu zahlen, wenn der PC dann 
         auch gut aussieht 

*zu 2)*: Ich habe das MB genommen, da es farblich gut zum Rest passt, und auch die benötigte Ausstattung leifert. Von den Karten habe ich gehört, dass sie ganz gut sein sollen. Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist die, ob 2GB Speicher nicht vielleicht ein bisschen wenig sind bei der Auflösung

*zu 3)*: Ich habe die Karten mit dem Gedanken genommen, dass sich die 3GB Speicher mehr Leisting bieten bei der Auflösung. Das Board, weil es farblich gut passt, und weil es hier im Forum schon zur Standartempfehlung geworden ist 

Ich möchte eigendlich nur noch wissen, ob SLI/Crossfire in dem Anwendungsbereich wirklch viel mehr Leistung bieten, weil ich ansonsten die erste Konfi nehmen würde.

Mit besten Grüßen, euer Tim


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 1750€ für 2560x1440p - Auf ein neues :/*

Das Asrock Extreme hat ein mieses Layout. Würde ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen.
Was schick aussieht ist das Gigabyte Z87X OC. Du kannst da die G-Skill Ares nehmen. Dann hast zu den Orangen Bauteilen des Boards den dazu passenden RAM.
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-16GAR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zum D3H in blau gibt es auch die passenden RAMs.
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL10-11-10-30 (DDR3-1866) (F3-1866C10D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die GTX 780 reicht für die Auflösung sofern du es mit AA/AF nicht so übertreibst bei den fordernden Games.


----------



## Erok (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 1750€ für 2560x1440p - Auf ein neues :/*

Ich würde zu System 2 greifen, da SLI weniger Probleme bereitet als Crossfire, und doch deutlich mehr Leistung bietet als 1 GTX 780

Guckst Du hier : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 Reviewed in 2-Way SLI and NVIDIA Surround - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 SLI - Legit Reviews

Greetz Erok


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 1750€ für 2560x1440p - Auf ein neues :/*

Ich wäre auch für das 2. System, das Dark Power Pro 650W reicht aber aus.


----------



## Erok (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 1750€ für 2560x1440p - Auf ein neues :/*

Oder noch besser für ~ 1733 Euro :

Direktlink der Liste : Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Einzelne Komponenten :

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Gainward GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (2661)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP)
2 x Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition (CO-9050009-WW)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Fractal Design Arc R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

Hab das unnötige mal entfernt, damit der Preisrahmen etwa bleibt, und das System trotzdem volle Leistung bringt beim gamen 

Meiner Meinung nach, beste Grafikkarte auf dem Markt ist und bleibt die GTX 690 

Greetz Erok


----------



## facehugger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 1750€ für 2560x1440p - Auf ein neues :/*

Also ich würds erstmal (auch bei der Auflösung) mit einer GTX780 versuchen. Mit OC ist die eh die bessere Titan:


Warum eine Geforce GTX 780 OC die bessere GTX Titan ist - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne
vor allem die Posts von HansOConner sind sehr interessant Zudem bleiben bei SLI/Crossfire immer noch die leidigen Multi-GPU-Problemchen...

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Juni 2013)

Ich würde es auch erstmal mit einer 770/780 versuchen. Man kann immer noch eine 2. Karte dazustecken. Vielleicht reicht einem die Leistung ja schon ...


----------

